# There must be more than one edition of the ESV as all are not alike.



## Calvinator (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is a message I received from our Pastor in response to my question as to why his ESV pew bible translated Jude 14 different than my ESV Reformation Study Bible. Today I received the following from him.

"A couple of weeks ago you asked me why I read that "the Lord comes" instead of "the Lord came" in Jude 14. I just realized today that the ESV found in the Reformation Study Bible is different than the ESV found in the pew Bible that I preach from. The Reformation Study Bible has "came" while the pew Bible has "comes." 

I discovered this while studying Jude 20 where Jude says, "Build yourselves up in your most holy faith; pray in the Holy Spirit." When I looked at the Greek I noticed that "build" and "pray" should be the participles "building" and "praying." But when I got to my office and looked in my pew Bible, "praying" and "building" was how that edition of the ESV translates it.

All this to say that there is obviously more than one edition to the ESV. As to why this is the case, I have no idea." 

How about it...anyone have a clue?


----------



## Bookman (Jan 26, 2010)

The ESV translation committee released an update in 2007.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 26, 2010)

Crossways gets a big "BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! HHHHHHHIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!" From me on this one. 

Here's your answer:http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/esv-variances-31497/


----------



## reformedminister (Jan 26, 2010)

Also, If you have one of the pristine Bibles from Allen publishers, you have the Anglicized edition.


----------



## ClayPot (Jan 26, 2010)

As already states, the ESV was first released in 2001. They made slight changes to the text and an updated text came out in 2007. So one of the bibles is a 2001 version and the other is a 2007 version.


----------



## TaylorWest (Feb 1, 2010)

Nathan,

I didn't read the complete post that you link to, but the changes we see in Jude 20 and Romans 11:20 are actually much better (conforms much more closely to the Greek) than the first edition. If you simply keep in mind that the ESV was an update on the RSV, and recognize that the translation team did not quite catch all the little issues the first time around, then this will be seen as a good thing.


----------



## tommyb (Feb 5, 2010)

reformedminister said:


> Also, If you have one of the pristine Bibles from Allen publishers, you have the Anglicized edition.



What does "Anglicized" mean? I have an Allan bible coming in the mail that is this version.


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 5, 2010)

tommyb said:


> reformedminister said:
> 
> 
> > Also, If you have one of the pristine Bibles from Allen publishers, you have the Anglicized edition.
> ...



British spellings.


----------

